# Выбор баяна



## sapaval (28 Дек 2013)

Здравствуйте, помогите определиться с приобретением инструмента для эстрадного музицирования. Выбор пал на модели Weltmeister Romance 703 70/96/III/5/3, HOHNER Nova III 96 (A1572) 7/8, черный. Если есть лучший вариант за те же деньги, то буду рад рекомендации.


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (29 Дек 2013)

Hohner Nova ни за что не берите - он же сделан в Китае, и многие уже в нём разочаровались. Уж лучше, за те же деньги, Weltmeister или Delicia ( на худой конец. )


----------

